# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  قصيدة صوت الشيعة بالبحرين للرادود علي نجم الموالي

## لاطم على فاطم 2

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*









*قصيدة جديده ورائعة انشاء الله تنال استحسانكم*










*القصيده بعنوان :**صوت الشيعة بالبحرين*










*اداء الرادود الحسيني :* *على نجم الموالي*









*كلمات الشاعر :* *براق الخاقاني*









*الهندسة الصوتية:* *سيد صفاءالحيدري*










*مونتاج :**علاءالاسدي*






شكر خاص الى الاخ علاء الاسدي على توفير القصيدة لنا





*للتحميل*





http://www.mediafire.com/?gwt7058b9rq0fnm








في حالة النقل يرجى ذكر المصدر






*خادم ال الصدر مقتدى والله احبك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مرحومين الوالدين
جاري التنزيل

----------


## لاطم على فاطم 2

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## التوبي

*طرح أعجبني حقاً تسلم يداك

على ما قدمت هنا

تحياتي*

----------


## لاطم على فاطم 2

مشكورين ويسلمو على المرور

----------

